# Ultimate aesthetics cycle



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

What would yours be

Doses?

Compounds?

Stims?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

20 weeks.

Primobolan 2G EW

Anavar 150mg ED for 8 first weeks.

winny last 6 weeks.

500mg Test EW.

Mast prop shot EOD for the last 6 weeks.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> 20 weeks.
> 
> Primobolan 2G EW
> 
> ...


Christ.... Not for me.

Diet depending obviously.

100mg Winny ED

500mg Tren E Ew

500mg Mast E Ew

750mg Test E Ew

That'd be my personal preference for tight Aesthetics.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Test prop 100mg eod

winny 50mg or var 100mg or halo at 50mg ED

Usual stims, clen, eph, t3


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

I thort tren wud be a must in this sort of cycle am thinkin

300mg test e

600 eq

300 tren a

Anavar 100mg pd


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

iElite said:


> Christ.... Not for me.
> 
> Diet depending obviously.
> 
> ...


Maybe not you but i would  Think how ripped and dry you would be


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Maybe not you but i would  Think how ripped and dry you would be


Never run Primo mate so can't really comment, I'd LOVE to try it if it was legit stuff, especially at that dose.. I know it has to be run high, and is expensive so would cost an arm and leg haha.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

iElite said:


> Never run Primo mate so can't really comment, I'd LOVE to try it if it was legit stuff, especially at that dose.. I know it has to be run high, and is expensive so would cost an arm and leg haha.


Think Frank Zane used alot of primo in he`s prime


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Ultimate aeshetic cycle?

BRB, Jabbing a particular steroid, changing muscle bellies and insertions and looking aesthetic from that point on.

WTF.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

countrybumpkin said:


> Ultimate aeshetic cycle?
> 
> BRB, Jabbing a particular steroid, changing muscle bellies and insertions and looking aesthetic from that point on.
> 
> WTF.


Don't need to be so critical really do you mate. Don't understand why people need to twist the question. We are all WELL aware that Muscle Bellies, Aesthetics, Seperation, genetics and all the rest of it are ultimately what makes you look good.

BUT if we were to critically analyze every question there'd be no point in having a forum. e.g. What dose test should I use; There's no point since you dont have perfect genetics, the best possible diet and huge muscle bellies to carry it off... MEH.

I'm pretty sure he meant, *'what steroid cycle would you use to help assist you reach your potential for good aesthetics'*.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> What would yours be
> 
> Doses?
> 
> ...


are you a zyzz fanboy? it was rumour'd he ran 25mgs test prop a day, 275mgs trenace a day (constant), cycled between clen/t3s constantly. he has these posted on a steroid board somewhere.

however if u wanna get 'ultimate aesthetics' in a cycle id like to think ur around 10% bf right now, going down to 6-7.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> are you a zyzz fanboy? it was rumour'd he ran 25mgs test prop a day, 275mgs trenace a day (constant), cycled between clen/t3s constantly. he has these posted on a steroid board somewhere.
> 
> however if u wanna get 'ultimate aesthetics' in a cycle id like to think ur around 10% bf right now, going down to 6-7.


did you mean 250mg Prop ED mate?

I've also seen this cycle posted on various boards all over. Mast Tren Prop at high doses daily cycled with Clen and T3's. Year round. Again, theirs no factual evidence. Can't deny the guy, he had fantastic Aesthetics.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

yeah imo has to be tren ace and test prop. higher tren, probs just 200-300mg a week prop. probs have to cycle dnp, clen/albuterol/dnp.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

iElite said:


> did you mean 250mg Prop ED mate?
> 
> I've also seen this cycle posted on various boards all over. Mast Tren Prop at high doses daily cycled with Clen and T3's. Year round. Again, theirs no factual evidence. Can't deny the guy, he had fantastic Aesthetics.


no i didnt.

i actually know someone who ran 250 acetate a day for a while lol, much much bigger than zyzz though


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> What would yours be
> 
> Doses?
> 
> ...


my favourite, used over the summer had a fair few photoshoots/ promo work was

test e 250mg per week

mast e 600mg per week

tren e 300mg per week

anavar 100mg per day

stims

clen

yohimbine


----------

